# Несколько вопросов по юзабилити

## Cyc_Lone

Поставил у себя дома Дженту с целью сделать полноценный десктоп. Посему есть несколько вопросов:

1. Чем уважаемый All пишет диски под КДЕ?

2. Где можно взять хороших руссифицированных шрифтов? (те что идут с КДЕ - убогие, а в ./usr/portage/media-fonts/ руссифицированных очень мало.

----------

## bobr[x3]

А ты уверен, что тебе нужно именно KDE? Потому как если ты еще не окончательно определился, стоили бы посмотреть на GNOME или даже XFCE.

----------

## Cyc_Lone

Уверен. Причём абсолютно. Gnome не люблю за то что глючной, XFCE за то что слишком прост. Ещё раз напоминаю, я делаю на лялихе десктоп, не только для сябя, но и для жены, которая-то и в мастдае не особо разбирается.

----------

## Vadimka

1. k3b

2. /mnt/mustdie

----------

## kitov

 *Cyc_Lone wrote:*   

> Поставил у себя дома Дженту с целью сделать полноценный десктоп. Посему есть несколько вопросов:
> 
> 1. Чем уважаемый All пишет диски под КДЕ?
> 
> 2. Где можно взять хороших руссифицированных шрифтов? (те что идут с КДЕ - убогие, а в ./usr/portage/media-fonts/ руссифицированных очень мало.

 

1.Пишу диски k3b.Отличный фронтенд для различных писалок сидюшек и двд.

2.ttf-bitstream-vera - неплохие шрифты

   terminus-font для терминала

----------

## fvk

Шрифты можно и от винды взять

----------

## fvk

Ах да, насчёт шрифтов Vadimka уже сказал. Я не сразу понял, что он имел в виду

----------

## Cyc_Lone

Продолжение вопросов:

1. КДЕшный переключатель раскладок: можно ли его настроить чтобы он нормально переключал раскладки или фтопку его?

2. XMMS: Как его в "трей" загнать?

3. Mplayer: Умеет ли он воспроизводить файлы по сети?

4. Монтирование: Что и где почитать чтобы обычный пользователь мог монтировать СД и жечь диски? Как смонтировать диск с NTFS чтобы права на папки были 755 а на файлы 644?

5. Интервал между иконками на рабочем столе слишком велик, как уменьшить?

P.S. Сильно не пинайте - я реально десктоп на юнихе никогда не делал.

----------

## chernousov

В целом... юзабилити оставляет желать лучшего. Порой создаётся впечатление, что те, кто всё это пишут, сами этим не пользуются. Однако, всё же надо отдать должное разработчикам, ибо день за днём юзабилити всё-таки хоть по чуть-чуть, но повышается, и это не может не радовать.

 *Cyc_Lone wrote:*   

> Продолжение вопросов:
> 
> 1. КДЕшный переключатель раскладок: можно ли его настроить чтобы он нормально переключал раскладки или фтопку его?

 Кдешный я фыкинул фтопку. А в конфиге иксов написал что-то типа:

```
Section "InputDevice"

[...skipped...]

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "200 30"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "us,ru(winkeys)"

    Option      "XkbOptions"    "grp:rshift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection
```

и успокоился на том, что раскладку придётся переключать правым шифтом (максимально удобное, что смог выбрать) и не видеть, какой же язык текущий. Наверное, увидеть как-то можно (я даже однажды gkrellmу плагин присобачил, но потом фыкинул фтопку), но мне хватает того, что когда у меня русский - горит лампочка scroll lock на клавиатуре. Всё равно она ни на что более не пригодна.

Что касается моего странного выбора правого шифта в качестве переключалки.. то тут история такая. Я всегда под виндой переключал раскладку ctrl+shift. Однако, сделав аналогичный переключатель в иксах столкнулся с одним очень большим неудобством: например, в любом тексте при попытке выделить стоящее справа слово клавишами ctrl+shift+вправо у меня не только выделялось слово, но и на хрена-то переключалась раскладка. А может слово и не выделялось вовсе, я уж запамятовал.

В итоге, т.к. мышь я практически не использую, не могу позволить себе отказаться от такого важного для меня сочетания клавиш. Посему пришлось переучиваться на правый шифт. Хотя моим коллегам, например, в качестве переключалки нравится caps lock. По прямому назначению (изменение регистра букв, кто не знает  :Wink: ) он всё равно используется редко.

 *Cyc_Lone wrote:*   

> 2. XMMS: Как его в "трей" загнать?

 Мммда.. тоже целая эпопея. Исторически сложилось так, что xmms писался не под kde, поэтому понятия не имеет о каком-то там трее. Поэтому избавился от назойливого xmms путём перемещения его на другой рабочий стол. У меня их два (точнее - три, но третий вас не касается  :Wink: ), первый я назвал Work, второй - Background, а третий вас не касается. На Work я работаю, а на Background выкидываю всякий мусор типа xmms.

Однако остаётся проблема управления xmms... и до кучи громкостью.. как говорится, с минимальными усилиями. Опять же, решилось всё красиво: путём использования кдешного апплета MediaControl. Он засаживается рядом с треем, там основные кнопки управления xmms'ом, и даже скроллбар трэка (его можно мышиным скроллером крутить, кстати, что очень удобно). Громкость - тоже кдешный апплет, именуемый Sound Mixer. Удаляем оттуда ненужные регуляторы, и опять же, мышиным скроллером прибавляем и убавляем громкость.

 *Cyc_Lone wrote:*   

> 3. Mplayer: Умеет ли он воспроизводить файлы по сети?

 Если речь идёт о воспроизведении mp3 с соседнего компа.. то, например, nfs тебе в помощь (если это две линуксовые машины). Это как "сетевое окружение" в винде - на одном компе расшарил, на другом подключил сетевую папочку. Если одна из машин - винда, вторая - линукс, то решение - samba. Хотя, samba можно использовать даже и для двух линуксовых машин.

А если речь идёт о сетевом радио.. (или как-то иначе оно называется?), то я не знаю, ни разу не задавался такой задачей.

 *Cyc_Lone wrote:*   

> 4. Монтирование: Что и где почитать чтобы обычный пользователь мог монтировать СД и жечь диски?

 Чтобы юзер мог что-то замаунтить, надо в fstab на соответсвующее описание маунта в 4й колонке, где опции, дописать слово 'user'. Например, на cdrom у меня написано так:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         user,noauto,ro          0 0
```

Замечу, что слово 'ro', значащее read only, никак не влияет на возможность прожигать диски  :Wink: . Здесь 'ro' означает, что в замаунченую папку нельзя писать напрямую.

А на счёт записи cd.. я использую k3b, вполне доволен. А чтоб обычный юзер мог писать диски, если не ошибаюсь, надо юзать k3bsetup. Однако, когда k3b пишет с правами суперюзера, он себе приоритет повышает... ну в общем, это другая история. Скажу только, что если что-то жечься не будет - попробуй писать под суперюзером. Хотя, это редкий случай, и, надеюсь, тебя не коснётся.

 *Cyc_Lone wrote:*   

> Как смонтировать диск с NTFS чтобы права на папки были 755 а на файлы 644?

 Ммм... NTFS... Дело в том, что какие права не ставь, а на NTFS писать всё равно нельзя. Точнее - можно, но реально можно только переписывать содержимое уже имеющихся файлов, да ещё при этом не меняя их размер. В общем, в твоём случае это вряд ли спасёт. Кроме того, надо не забыть вкомпилить в ядро соответствующие возможности (чтобы оно вообще знало про NTFS) - File systems => DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems => NTFS file system support.

Однако, если этот NTFS-диск находится под управлением винды (то есть он торчит в другом компе, где стоит и запущена винда), то всё написанное выше не в кассу, ибо в этом случае решение вопроса сводится к тому, чтобы на винде расшарить, а на линуксе замаунтить виндовую шару. Все вопросы о файловой системе отпадают, за всё ответит samba.

 *Cyc_Lone wrote:*   

> 5. Интервал между иконками на рабочем столе слишком велик, как уменьшить?

 Ммм... У меня с винды привычка - ни одного значка на рабочем столе  :Wink:  Но это IMHO. А вообще - открой KDE Control Center - там НЕМЕРЕНО всяких настроек. Думаю, интервал между иконками там тоже найдётся.

----------

## chernousov

К слову о юзабилити... несколько иллюстраций к предыдущему своему посту.

На кдешной панели задач у меня есть узенькая кнопочка со стрелочкой, которую я нажимаю, чтобы перейти на другой десктоп чтобы что-то там сделать. На бэкграундном рабочему столе видать, что у меня поёт XMMS.

Если в KDE Control Center выставить вот такие и вот такие галочки, то кнопки на панели задач и иконки в списке alt+tab показываются только для текущего рабочего стола. То есть ничего лишнего.

А вот это к слову о систрее.

А вот это к слову о gkrellm. Точнее - glrellm2. Очень полезная, гибкая и в целом приятная штука (IMHO). Я её настроил так, что мне она показывает (перечисляю сверху вниз):

- график загрузки проца;

- график входящего/исходящего трафика по сетевухе;

- информацию о свободной памяти;

- занятость свопа;

- используемые мною регуляторы громкостей;

- текущий воспроизводимый трэк в xmms;

- позиция воспроизведения в треке;

- контролы управления самим xmms;

- текущий аптайм компа (два с половиной часа назад я опять обновил ядро, поэтому аптайм такой маленький).

Ну что, нравится? Велкам в линукс!  :Wink: 

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Чем уважаемый All пишет диски под КДЕ? 
> 
> 

 

cdrecord. удобнее пока ничего не придумали.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >2. Где можно взять хороших руссифицированных шрифтов? (те что идут с КДЕ - убогие, а в ./usr/portage/media-fonts/ руссифицированных очень мало.
> 
> 

 

ээээ. ааааа. а с кде вообще шрифты идут?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> А ты уверен, что тебе нужно именно KDE? Потому как если ты еще не окончательно определился, стоили бы посмотреть на GNOME или даже XFCE.
> 
> 

 

а почему не openbox например?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ещё раз напоминаю, я делаю на лялихе десктоп, не только для сябя, но и для жены, которая-то и в мастдае не особо разбирается.
> 
> 

 

вон в ob ей и будет проще. а в разных там кде и опытный человек может запутаться.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Шрифты можно и от винды взять
> 
> 

 

corefonts imho получше будут.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. КДЕшный переключатель раскладок: можно ли его настроить чтобы он нормально переключал раскладки или фтопку его? 
> 
> 

 

в топку. вместе с кде.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. XMMS: Как его в "трей" загнать? 
> 
> 

 

его лучше всего удалить.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> и успокоился на том, что раскладку придётся переключать правым шифтом (максимально удобное, что смог выбрать) 
> 
> 

 

опять же - капслок - самая ненужная кнопка на клавиатуре  :Smile:  её и надо использовать для переключения раскладок.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Мммда.. тоже целая эпопея. Исторически сложилось так, что xmms писался не под kde, поэтому понятия не имеет о каком-то там трее. Поэтому избавился от назойливого xmms путём перемещения его на другой рабочий стол. У меня их два (точнее - три, но третий вас не касается Wink), первый я назвал Work, второй - Background, а третий вас не касается. На Work я работаю, а на Background выкидываю всякий мусор типа xmms. 
> 
> 

 

опять же - хымымыыс - ф топку. mp3blaster + screen рулит. три воркспэйса??? и этого хватает?

----------

## bobr[x3]

icedank, зачем ты такой злой всегда?

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> icedank, зачем ты такой злой всегда?
> 
> 

 

моя добрая. моя с дятлизмом борется.

----------

## bobr[x3]

 *Quote:*   

> моя добрая. моя с дятлизмом борется.

 Вот интересно, что является дятлизмом: незнание чего-то и желание спросить об этом, или навязчивое навязывание собственного мнения попутно с неприятием чужого? Короче, сколько можно пальцы гнуть? Давай конструктивно, все (и я в том числе) и так уже знают что ты неимоверно крут.

----------

## icedank

моя совсем не крут  :Smile: 

----------

## Cyc_Lone

Господа, так что, никто не знает как выставить интервалы между иконками, а то я так и не нашёл.

----------

## icedank

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Господа, так что, никто не знает как выставить интервалы между иконками, а то я так и не нашёл.
> 
> 

 

Их мона совсем убрать (иконки).

----------

## Cyc_Lone

Блин! Я ему про Фому, а он мне про Ерёму. Я и сам знаю ,что их можно убрать, а также не юзать КДЕ а юзать флукс. Но я по-моему чётко сказал, что мне НЕ НАДО их убирать, МНЕ НАДО выставить между ними интервал.

----------

## Cyc_Lone

Блин! Я ему про Фому, а он мне про Ерёму. Я и сам знаю ,что их можно убрать, а также не юзать КДЕ а юзать флукс. Но я по-моему чётко сказал, что мне НЕ НАДО их убирать, МНЕ НАДО выставить между ними интервал.

----------

## Cyc_Lone

Блин! Я ему про Фому, а он мне про Ерёму. Я и сам знаю ,что их можно убрать, а также не юзать КДЕ а юзать флукс. Но я по-моему чётко сказал, что мне НЕ НАДО их убирать, МНЕ НАДО выставить между ними интервал.Т

----------

## icedank

1. Флукс юзать ненадо - надо юзать опенбокс :]

2. А зачем тебе иконки?

----------

## chernousov

Тяжёлый случай...

----------

## lend

 *Cyc_Lone wrote:*   

> Блин! Я ему про Фому, а он мне про Ерёму. Я и сам знаю ,что их можно убрать, а также не юзать КДЕ а юзать флукс. Но я по-моему чётко сказал, что мне НЕ НАДО их убирать, МНЕ НАДО выставить между ними интервал.

 Ходи в интернет из linuxa, пока сидишь под windows, не разберешся. Троишь посты.

----------

## lend

 *Cyc_Lone wrote:*   

> Блин! Я ему про Фому, а он мне про Ерёму. Я и сам знаю ,что их можно убрать, а также не юзать КДЕ а юзать флукс. Но я по-моему чётко сказал, что мне НЕ НАДО их убирать, МНЕ НАДО выставить между ними интервал.Т

 Вообще-то все прекрасно работает и в KDE, надо выставить интервал между иконками, иди в Центр управления->Внешний вид и темы->Значки->Дополнительно и ставь Размер 32, или даже 16 будет очень плотно.

----------

## nbkolchin

 *Cyc_Lone wrote:*   

> МНЕ НАДО выставить между ними интервал.Т

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=212911&highlight=kde+icons

```

~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals 

 [DesktopIcons] 

 DesktopGridSpacing=x,y 

```

Если я правильно понял, что ты хочешь сделать.

Nickolay

----------

## theli

на самом деле хммс в можно загнать полностью в трей 

1. есть плугин который вешает иконку в трей и по нажатию на нее можно настроить показывать/убирать все окна хммс 

(сейчас не помню - могу дома посмотреть)

2. в последнем кде должна быть опция насчет поведения окон чтобы для определнного окна можно не показывать кнопку для окна в таскбаре

----------

## sorooros

 *Cyc_Lone wrote:*   

> 1. КДЕшный переключатель раскладок: можно ли его настроить чтобы он нормально переключал раскладки или фтопку его?

 

У меня нормально переключает. Настроил переключать кнопкой которая открывает контекстное меню в виндовс, все равно никогда раньше ее не нажимал. И еще, видеть какая раскладка сейчас активна удобно.

----------

